# A change in Location



## Saucy (Nov 12, 2006)

From browsing this place and making observation i have concluded that many of old aquantances still lurk and new members are to be met, but the frequency of regulars seems to of disappeared. So where have you go too if anywhere? Where is your new internet home?, Real home. Whats consuming your time if not the works of Tolkien? and you all better have dam good excuses.

I'll start by saying final semester high school believe it or not!
but i still exist on the interwebs and can be found here.

http://forum.filefreak.net/

working as a moderator and tormenting the masses, i go by Sadie now everywhere iam known, as iam no longer a Saucy character.


----------



## Sammyboy (Nov 12, 2006)

I tend to still post in mobile phone forums (fixing them and flogging them on ebay is a hobby of mine), places like Esato, and have just started a blog at www.sammyboy.wordpress.com to write down my thoughts on life, rants, and more rants!


----------



## Saucy (Nov 12, 2006)

Sammyboy said:


> I tend to still post in mobile phone forums (fixing them and flogging them on ebay is a hobby of mine), places like Esato, and have just started a blog at www.sammyboy.wordpress.com to write down my thoughts on life, rants, and more rants!




thats really quite an intresting hobby really.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 12, 2006)

> So where have you go too if anywhere? Where is your new internet home?, Real home. Whats consuming your time if not the works of Tolkien? and you all better have dam good excuses.


 
I'm still mostly around, but slower to post. Basically, with my current job I tend to limit my internet time to browsing that can be done on breaks or such. . .

My real home is the same but soon to change. I'll be in San Diego just before the end of the year (if all goes well in the moving and we don't get stuck in the snow somewhere in mid-to-southern Oregon). Then my life style will change. I'll have Matt within arms reach and so won't be spending internet time chatting on the phone for hours on end . . .so who knows, I may be on actually more often . . .


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll be back on a more regular basis sometime in March. My present location isn't exactly provided with internet on a daily basis, to put it mildly...


----------



## Saucy (Nov 14, 2006)

Arvedui said:


> I'll be back on a more regular basis sometime in March. My present location isn't exactly provided with internet on a daily basis, to put it mildly...


 it is an irritant when that occurs.

Elgee i insist once your married and settled that you pick up the slack around here


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 15, 2006)

As I have been quick to point out, I have never been a large fan of this internet thing. Time not spent here or some of the other places I've been visiting for years is time spent reading or playing video games or something.  Also, since there isn't much more Tolkien type stuffs for me to be reading, at the moment, my new and crazy ideas for this place appear a bit more slowly. I'll get around to reading those Tolkien type books again, eventually. *hides* Within a mean time, though, I still show up at this place regularly.


----------

